# 

## Lygi

Witam 

Mam stare piwnice których ściany miejscami są mokrawe i w tych miejscach poodpadały tynki. Chciałbym położyć nowe tynki ale boję się że znowu odpadnie w tych miejscach tynk. 

Wiem że najlepiej było by odkopać fundamenty i je izolować ale na to mnie po prostu nie stać  :sad:  Może jest jakiś sposób by tego uniknąć. Np tynki odporne na wilgoć albo osuszenie lub izolacja ścian od środka ? 

Pomożecie ?

----------


## beton44

nie ma....

----------


## elka51

> Witam 
> 
> Mam stare piwnice których ściany miejscami są mokrawe i w tych miejscach poodpadały tynki. Chciałbym położyć nowe tynki ale boję się że znowu odpadnie w tych miejscach tynk. 
> 
> Wiem że najlepiej było by odkopać fundamenty i je izolować* ale na to mnie po prostu nie stać*  Może jest jakiś sposób by tego uniknąć. Np tynki odporne na wilgoć albo osuszenie lub izolacja ścian od środka ? 
> 
> Pomożecie ?


E tam "nie stać"... na chałupę były pieniądze to i na remont sie znajdą. W każdym banku dadzą kredycik a znowu koszt izolacji wcale nie jest taki wysoki (projekt 1-2 tys, łopata 30-40 zł, kilka dni pomachać i już można kłaść izolację)

Na początku to zacznij wietrzyć w piwnicy...

----------


## Lygi

Och bardzo dziękuję za tą wybitnie rzeczową i pomocną radę. Widzę Elka że znasz moją kondycję finansową oraz zdolność kredytową lepiej ode mnie zatem nie pozostaje mi nic innego niżeli lecieć do banku po kredyt na łopatę. A nuż mi go dadzą. 

A poważnie pisząc chodzi to o wykopanie rowu o głębokości 1,8m, szerokości 1 m i długości 52 m oraz rozbicie po drodze wylewki betonowej o grubości ok 30 cm. Może wpadniesz elka parę dni pomachać łopatą ?  :smile:  

Może inaczej. Mając zawilgocone ściany mam szanse coś do nich przykleić żeby się trzymało ?   (np, płytki, kamień )

----------


## elka51

_- Z tych 500 tys które planuje wydać na remont domostwa "jeno" 300 jest z kredytów_ 

W jednym poście pisze Pan o 0,5 mln złotych przeznaczonych na remont a w drugim że nie ma pieniędzy na izolację fundamentów? 
Można zrezygnować z marmurów i najdroższej dachówki na rzecz wykonania niezbędnej izolacji fundamentów...  :wink: 

Ps. Nie "macham łopatą" obcym osobom za darmo.

----------


## Aleksandryta

> A poważnie pisząc chodzi to o wykopanie rowu o głębokości 1,8m, szerokości 1 m i długości 52 m oraz rozbicie po drodze wylewki betonowej o grubości ok 30 cm. Może wpadniesz elka parę dni pomachać łopatą ?  
> 
> Może inaczej. Mając zawilgocone ściany mam szanse coś do nich przykleić żeby się trzymało ? (np, płytki, kamień )


Kupiles dom do remontu, wiec wyremontuj go zgdonie ze sztuka budowlana. Sam nie musisz machac lopata. Zatrudnij fachowcow od wilgoci i oni niech machaja lopata.

A rzeczowej odpowiedzi nie oczekuj, bo nikt o zdrowych zmyslach nie bedzie pakowal pieniedzy w remont starej wilgotnej piwnicy od srodka, bez zabezpieczenia jej scian zewnetrznych.

----------


## Lygi

elka wyluzuj, jestem budowlanym lajkonikiem i po prostu badam grunt czy współczesna chemia budowlana lub inne czary mary z pólek castoramy mogą mnie uratować przed wydaniem 11 tys które zażądała ekipa rem-bud za izolacje fundametów. 

Ok zatem izolacja fundametów czyli odkopać pokryć np. izolbetem i dołożyć folie kubełkową. A jak wysuszyć już mokre ściany? Zaizolować i poczekać aż samo wyschnie czy może zrobić takie piekło w lochach aż cegły zaczną świecić ?

 PS. Ciesze się że ktoś czytał moje wypociny ale chyba wkradł się błąd lub nieporozumienie. Z 500 tys które zaplanowałem wydać 280 tys wydałem na sam zakup domu  reszta czyli ok 200 tys na jego remont. Czy to dużo czy mało na remont takiego domostwa to już temat na inną dyskusje w innym miejscu. Pozdrawiam i dziękuje za sprowadzenie mnie na ziemię.

----------


## elka51

200 tys to i tak bardzo dużo pieniędzy... zrezygnuj z fanaberii w postaci monitoringu i ekranów podglądowych (o których wspominasz) to będzie na izolacje fundamentów.

A jak osuszyć? Nikt kto posiada jakąjkolwiek wiedzę budowlaną nie poda przez Ci przez internet. Prawidłową metodę zaizolowania oraz osuszenia można dobrać jedynie po dokonaniu odkrywek i rozpoznaniu przyczyn zawilgocenia ścian. 

Napisałam Ci już wcześniej metodę: *Na początku to zacznij wietrzyć w piwnicy...*

ps. Bezmyślnym posmarowaniem izolbetem czy inną chemią można narobić czasami więcej szkód niż pożytku... oraz przy okazji bezsensownie pozbyć się 11 tys zł które chce od Ciebie firma.

----------


## beton44

zapomniałeś poruszyć ew. problem podciągania kapilarnego  :stir the pot:

----------


## KotSylwester

U mnie dom z czerwonej cegiełki. Podpiwniczony, do ławy 140cm od gruntu. Ile się namęczyliśmy żeby zrobić izolację z jednej strony domu (z drugiej wcześniej się udało). 

Po pierwsze : Skąd woda? Może rynny trzeba poprawić?
U nas 50lat nie było izolacji. W końcu udało się wziąć trzech chłopaków na 3 dni, po 600zł każdemu. Odkopali. Zrobili izolację (chyba lepik, styropian, klej, folia kubełkowa, ale musiałbym zerknąć na fotki). Ale to zrobiliśmy na początku sezonu letniego - w czerwcu. Lipiec, sierpień, wietrzenie piwnicy. Ściany może nie były super mokre, ale wiertło wychodziło oblepione cegłą. Minęły  2 lata. Wiercenie odbywa się z pyleniem (przy samej podłodze nawet). W jednym pomieszczeniu była jeszcze wilgoć, ale po drugiej stronie jest zjazd do garażu i mogło wilogtnieć od gruntu - z dołu, to ponawiercałem i wlewałem taki płyn do uszczelniania cegieł - bariera poprzeczna (?) czy jakoś tak. 

U nas problemem był:
A. Brak izolacji
B. Rynny
C. Domek był w dołku (podnieśliśmy grunt)
D. Brak opaski dookoła (zrobiona kostka)
E. Brak ogrzewania zimą - piwnica nie była używana (teraz są dwie kozy na 180mkw i jest ciepło, a dodatkowo kupię takie małe osuszacze po 400zł w markecie, mają wydatek nawet kilka litrów na kilka dni)

Najtrudniej było znaleźć kogoś komu się będzie chciało to zrobić. Kilka ekip prosiliśmy o wycenę i... nic. Odkopane było ok. 30mb ściany.

Naprawdę nie ma sensu kombinować czegokolwiek w piwnicy jak jest wilgoć. Policz ile wydasz na prąd do zrobienia piekiełka, ile na osuszacze i to constans bo woda będzie wchodzić. A potem? Tynki odpadną albo grzyb wyjdzie i kasa w plecy. Ja pomimo suchości w piwnicy, zrobienia wylewek z izolacją itp. i tak kładę terakotę w piwnicy. Lepiej dmuchać na zimne. Jakąś wykładzinkę na to można położyć (w sensie dywany a nie po całości podłogi) i ew zdjąć jakby się coś działo a panel czy drewno jak dostanie wody, wstanie....

----------


## fenix2

> Och bardzo dziękuję za tą wybitnie rzeczową i pomocną radę. Widzę Elka że znasz moją kondycję finansową oraz zdolność kredytową lepiej ode mnie zatem nie pozostaje mi nic innego niżeli lecieć do banku po kredyt na łopatę. A nuż mi go dadzą. 
> 
> A poważnie pisząc chodzi to o wykopanie rowu o głębokości 1,8m, szerokości 1 m i długości 52 m oraz rozbicie po drodze wylewki betonowej o grubości ok 30 cm. Może wpadniesz elka parę dni pomachać łopatą ?  
> 
> Może inaczej. Mając zawilgocone ściany mam szanse coś do nich przykleić żeby się trzymało ?   (np, płytki, kamień )


Dwóch chłopa i w max dwa tygodnie wykopiecie to łopatami.

----------


## dom w kalateach 2

> stare domy mają to do siebie że były budowane w czasach gdy nie było izolacji p-wodnej w powszechnym użyciu, za chwilę natkniesz się na 1000 bardzo podobnych problemów, czasami ekonomiczniej jest taki dom zburzyć i na jego miejscu postawić nowy od podstaw
> 
> a wracając do tematu, wynajmij minikoparkę 50zł/h, zręczny operator w 3h odkopie cały fundament, potem zakasaj rękawy i samodzielnie przesmaruj dysperbitem 3 razy, to czynność bardzo podobna do malowania, nawet dziecko sobie poradzi, albo zrobić na porządnie przykleić styropian, dać rapówkę, zasmarować dysperbitem, docisnąć folię kubełkową, będzie na lata, i też możesz to wykonać samodzielnie bo potem zasypiesz to ziemią więc i tak nikt nie zobaczy że krzywo
> 
> 11tyś za taką pracę to aż ciśnie się na usta komentarz: _Owce są po to żeby je strzyc_
> 
> w piwnicy można postawić elektryczny osuszacz powietrza, wynajem 50-100zł/doba + prąd do zasilania, suszy ekspresowo do 20L wody/dobę



co do wypowiedzi mpoplaw to niestety całkowicie muszę się nie zgodzić (jak i z większością poprzedników).

Zacznijmy od tego, że na początku oczywiście trzeba zrobić wizję lokalną oraz stwierdzić przyczynę problemów. Oraz oczywiście izolacja od zewnątrz jest najlepszym sposobem. Ale jednak istnieje kilka sposobów radzenia sobie z zawilgoconymi murami (bez rozkopywania połowy działki). Istnieje iniekcja pozioma - drogie rozwiązanie ale bardzo skuteczne. Istnieją izolacje pionowe wewnętrzne, które odporne są nawet na stały napór wody - taką izolację można później otynkować tynkami renowacyjnymi (oddychającymi). Wreszcie istnieją specjalne tynki renowacyjne, które mają bardzo dobre właściwości dyfuzyjne i przy niewielkim dopływie wilgoci świetnie sobie z nią radzą. 

Izolacja od zewnątrz może nie pomóc (a już na pewno nie takim badziewiem jak dysperbit, który rozpłynie się w najlepszym wypadku po kilku latach), ponieważ dopływ wilgoci w starych murach często znajduje się od spodu murów (wtedy jak najbardziej sprawdzają się podane wyżej metody).

Na koniec jeszcze coś odnośnie osuszaczy powietrza. Uważajcie z takimi sprzętami, ponieważ szybkie osuszanie murów spowoduje ich pękanie i znaczną utratę wytrzymałości - a to pociągnie za sobą tylko następne problemy. Mury muszą po porostu schnąć powoli lub pozostać wilgotne (izolacja od wewnątrz).

Lygi - jeżeli potrzebujesz pomocy to zapraszam do kontaktu na priv

----------

